# Mage Shark



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Team "Fat Jax" is heading out this afternoon/night for a little practice.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Mage? You mean MEGA?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I hope you guys find a monster!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I DID'NT GET TO TALK TO YOU At THE RAMP, HOW DID YALL DO? BUT WE ARE IN THE TOURNAMENT . I HAVE ONE MORE QUESTION FOR YOU JIM IN THE RELEASE CATAGORY HOW BIG DO THE SHARKS HAVE TO BE ,TO BECOUNTED SAY IF YOU CAUGHT ONE 3 FOOT LONG DOES THAT COUNT?

TIM


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Tim,

You should not tag anything under 4 Ft (it's spooky ta 4 Ft) You can drive the tag into the organs and end up having the tagged shark die. Call me sometime and I'll tell you what I know.

Jim


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Jim we'll be fishing it again this year and hopefully draggin something to the scales. See you guys out there...........


----------

